# Moving From Metformin to Insulin



## Fran H (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello!  My mom is 70 and has diabetes for some time but has been managing well on Metformin.  Recently she developed a foot ulcer which meant antibiotics to clear the infection.  This seems to affected the blood sugars as they went crazy.  The doctors have now decided to put her on insulin but it is not worknig as fast as anticipated.  Anyone had a similiar experience?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Fran, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your Mum's experience - infections can cause blood sugars to rise, so it may be this that caused the rise in levels - has the infection healed? Pay very close attention to it and return to the doctors if it doesn't seem to be getting better.. What insulin is she on? She has probably been given a conservative dose to start with in order to avoid her levels dipping too low, is she in contact with her doctor/nurse to adust the dose gradually?


----------



## Fran H (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi and thanks!  She has now been admitted to hospital to monitor the ulcer and to get the blood sugars stabilised. She has been on insulin for a week but almost seems worse then when she went in - extremely confused to the point of not recognising people and not knowing how to do basic day to day task like brushing teeth.  Never knew diabetes had so many different layers.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2015)

Fran H said:


> Hi and thanks!  She has now been admitted to hospital to monitor the ulcer and to get the blood sugars stabilised. She has been on insulin for a week but almost seems worse then when she went in - extremely confused to the point of not recognising people and not knowing how to do basic day to day task like brushing teeth.  Never knew diabetes had so many different layers.


Sorry to hear this Fran, I hope she recovers soon. I suspect it is the infection that is causing the problem, but it is good news that she is being monitored in hospital. Please let us know how she gets on or if you have any more questions. Do you have any idea of what her blood glucose levels are?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes Fran - infections do send BG spiralling up - and should you need to have medication with steroids - they go even higher.

And brain fog can be a definite effect of both high and low BG - let alone the infection itself.


----------



## Fran H (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello Notherner and Jenny, thanks for your replies. Her blood glucose levels have been as high as 22 and the lowest so far has been 7. It is still quite erratic - was 13 yesterday. The brain fog is difficult to deal with and it frustrating that the hospital did not seem to recognise it for what it was. They sent a mental health team to assess my Mom - they thought she had dementia - even we had told them the brain fog only occurs when the blood sugar is high. Fortunately, the levels are now more consistently on the low 10's instead of the 20's and they are better able to address the source of the infection which is the foot ulcer.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome & good luck. When I go in hosp I always drink to keep hydrated. Hosp are always warm & dry.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2015)

Fran H said:


> Hello Notherner and Jenny, thanks for your replies. Her blood glucose levels have been as high as 22 and the lowest so far has been 7. It is still quite erratic - was 13 yesterday. The brain fog is difficult to deal with and it frustrating that the hospital did not seem to recognise it for what it was. They sent a mental health team to assess my Mom - they thought she had dementia - even we had told them the brain fog only occurs when the blood sugar is high. Fortunately, the levels are now more consistently on the low 10's instead of the 20's and they are better able to address the source of the infection which is the foot ulcer.


Glad to hear that she's finally getting some consistency at lower levels Fran  I hope that they can deal with that ulcer now and she's back home safe and recovering well very soon


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I can certainly confirm high BG causes brain fog.  Still if the people who were (supposed to be!) treating us medically had much of a clue about the condition we suffer from, we'd all faint in amazement anyway!


----------



## Fran H (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks to every one who has responded to my post. It had been a difficult time for my family and I am grateful for the advice and support I have received here - sadly I have learned more here and through Google than I have from the medical professionals.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh - just thinking more about this Fran - have you asked for the hospital Diabetes Inpatient team to visit your mum, preferably with you present?


----------



## zuludog (Nov 30, 2015)

When I changed from Metformin to insulin I came home from the hospital with a bagful of stuff - leaflets,needles, the cartridges & pens, more leaflets, and so on. I was explaining to my wife what it all was, and what I had to do, including the comment that I had to inject into any fatty area, meaning my stomach or my bum

'Oh', she said 'does that mean all over?'


----------



## Fran H (Dec 1, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Oh - just thinking more about this Fran - have you asked for the hospital Diabetes Inpatient team to visit your mum, preferably with you present?


Hi Jenny, I haven't actually but  it is a good idea.  I will have to look into it.  Thanks!


----------

